# Tanqueray Rangpur



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

You guys have got to try this stuff to believe it. Even if your not a fan of gin give this a try. So smooth you can just drink it on the rocks.

Here is a link to a review, and I whole heartedly agree.

http://www.liquorsnob.com/archives/2006/08/guest_review_tanqueray_rangpur_gin.php


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

That will be MY next buy, for sure!


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Interesting. I'll have to grab some next time I'm at the ABC store. I've been meaning to convert back to gin after a long scotch hiatus. My wallet is looking forward to the switch as well.

thanks,
Mike


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Time to shop for gin soon, I'll want to be ready for Spring. Gonna put this on the list, thanks.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for this heads-up.

I absolutely _love_ Tanqueray No Ten... I'll have to give this a shot.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

erab said:


> Thanks for this heads-up.
> 
> I absolutely _love_ Tanqueray No Ten... I'll have to give this a shot.


the distributor was showing it to the lady in the liquor store yesterday and it looked good. he said it was priced between regular tanq and ten and that it was already selling good. cool bottle too.

scottie


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

been wondering about it. Guess I will have to pick up a bottle.

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

This stuff is delicious. I am a Gin fan already, but I am in love with the Tanqueray Rangpur. It has a smooth flavor with hints of lime, it does not have a strong juniper flavor like a lot of other Gin. I recommend it! 

:al


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

To avoid watering this down, I keep my bottle in the freezer. Always freezing cold without the water from melting ice. Unique taste, and really smooth (but then again, I was already a big Tanqueray fan!)


----------



## Lynchmeister (Aug 6, 2007)

Also a gin fan. (Side note: anyone like Hendricks?)

I bought a small flask sized bottle and absolutely loved it! A while after I had finished it off, I came home to find a full size bottle with a bow sitting on the bed compliments of my wife! *Australian accent* Keepah!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> To avoid watering this down, I keep my bottle in the freezer. Always freezing cold without the water from melting ice. Unique taste, and really smooth (but then again, I was already a big Tanqueray fan!)


I am going to put mine in the freezer, I don't know what it is but it seems that Gin melts ice faster than other alcohol.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Lynchmeister said:


> Also a gin fan. (Side note: anyone like Hendricks?)
> 
> I bought a small flask sized bottle and absolutely loved it! A while after I had finished it off, I came home to find a full size bottle with a bow sitting on the bed compliments of my wife! *Australian accent* Keepah!


I'll have to pick up a bottle of the Rangpur. Saw it on the shelf when I picked up my container of Hendricks.

Tried my Hendricks this past weekend and found it to be quite pleasureable; however, it is still not my favorite. I tried it as is recommended...with a cucumber garnish vice the lime. Good, but not overwhelmed by it. Still love my Tangueray No. Ten.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Worst commercial on TV...:r :r


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

love tanqueray, but for some reason, cannot bring myself to try the rangpur. dunno why. seems kinda gimmicky, i suppose. i'll have to give 'er a try one of these days.

anyone a fan of boodles? i prefer that in my martini!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

thebiglebowski said:


> anyone a fan of boodles? i prefer that in my martini!


When I first read that, I had a case of dyslexia. I read "anyone a fan of boobies? i prefer that in my martini!"

I was going to say "HELL YEAH! I like them in my face, but what does that have to do with booze?"

I need to go home and take a nap, or a test for dyslexia.

:al


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Tanqueray Rangpur is GoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOda:al


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

cf2112 said:


> Tanqueray Rangpur is GoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOda:al


:al


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am a huge gin fan also, my preference is bombay sapphire, but I am going to get a bottle of this baby right here.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the note. I'm a big Tanqueray fan, but hadn;t tried this yet.

Tanqueray and Tonic FTW!:al


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

illinoishoosier said:


> Tanqueray and Tonic FTW!:al


Hell yeah!! :tu


----------

